# I Dun Went & Got My Boy A Barrel



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

TA DA!!!




































I was in such a hurry for pictures I didn't realize it was left handed... Until I reached for it. That thing is going to be full of expensive wine on our wedding. It's a straight up barrel. Just add liquid. 

One more pic, and I'm off to go cure it...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

(Fin.)


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

that is so cool!


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

LOL!!! I think that is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!! hahahhaha 

He looks happy wearing it too....lol


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Leave it to Harrise.....




....


----------



## bluedawg (Apr 20, 2008)

Is he gonna be the ring bearer too?


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

dane&cockermom said:


> that is so cool!


Tell me about it! I've been running around like it's Christmas or something. 



Mdawn said:


> LOL!!! I think that is one of the cutest things I've ever seen!! hahahhaha
> 
> He looks happy wearing it too....lol


He knew it was his when we went to the mailbox. The Sleds aren't so happy about it though. 



4dogs3cats said:


> Leave it to Harrise.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


¿What?... ¿Stereotyping my dog?



bluedawg said:


> Is he gonna be the ring bearer too?


No. Apparently there are humans for that.  Pfft. Sioux is my best man, and Ridik is a groomsman though (since I get to choose). Of course the girls have their place on mom's side too.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

I love the idea of people having their pets in their weddings. Usually the dogs are just left at home.

I have a friend that when she got married, her fiance's Lab was the best man. It was so cute. They got him a bow tie and everything to wear. 

If my boyfriend and I ever decide to get married (unlikely, lol) our dogs will definitely be involved in it since they are such a huge part of our lives.


----------



## JackiesZoo (Jan 25, 2008)

THAT is cute! I love it.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Nice! Congratulations on the wedding-- I like the idea of Bubba carrying wine around!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> I have a friend that when she got married, her fiance's Lab was the best man. It was so cute. They got him a bow tie and everything to wear.


Oh no! I have to find that stuff! It completely escaped my mind. Thanks!



JackiesZoo said:


> THAT is cute! I love it.


You should have seen the reactions this morning. People were blocking green lights to look at him and scream out their window "I LOVE YOUR DOG!!!"



RubesMom said:


> Nice! Congratulations on the wedding-- I like the idea of Bubba carrying wine around!


Thanks. It's mainly a formality since we've been together for 11 years now. I'm thinking after the wedding I'm going to call the Colorado wineries out west, and buy some wine we can age in there for a year or so. I didn't realize it was for the reals French Oak. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee!


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

harrise said:


>


LMFAO!!!!!
Harrise there had better be some overproof rum in that thing.

Bubba looks awesome!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Thats hilarious! 

Now on top of the people gawking at you for all the dogs you have walking with you, you will have even more people gawking at bubba.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

LOL,but if the barrell has some serious booze inside then Harrise will be laughing througout his daily walks. HA HA.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Ha ha!

Police officer: "Sir, have you been drinking?"
harrise: stumbles..."No sir, do you see any beer on me?"
Police officer: "I'm going to have to ask you to open the barrel on the dog's neck."


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Mr Pooch said:


> Harrise there had better be some overproof rum in that thing.
> 
> Bubba looks awesome!


Heh, the package was talking about aging brandy or wine in it. I'm probably going to put some Colorado wine in it. I can get the straight juice before bottling and it will be the swingingest thing EVAR!!!. 



Durbkat said:


> Ha ha!
> 
> Police officer: "Sir, have you been drinking?"
> harrise: stumbles..."No sir, do you see any beer on me?"
> Police officer: "I'm going to have to ask you to open the barrel on the dog's neck."


HA!  That's dam funny right there...

...and not too unlikely.


----------



## InverseLogic (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh. My. God. I love you!

Way to bring back a bunch of childhood memories.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

harrise said:


> I'm thinking after the wedding I'm going to call the Colorado wineries out west, and buy some wine we can age in there for a year or so. I didn't realize it was for the reals French Oak. Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccceeeeeeeeeeeee!


Wow! That is a NICE barrel! I hope Bubba can be trusted with it!


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Sweeeet! 

Where in the world did you FIND it?


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

I saw one on Amazon once-- not sure if it was "for the reals french oak", but for $140, it better have been!


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Yeah, I got this one on eBay and was a bit worried about what I bought. They seem to always have at least one auction going on. $86 usually. Then we got hooked up with a higher quality barrel instead of custom leather strap. The guy was very good with answering questions, and shipped it the same day I bought it. I guess he had this one sitting there since $100+ orders don't happen all of the time. One step higher is stainless steel lined. Ugh, I need more $$$...


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

Don't grooms usually give gifts to their wedding party? Consider it your gift to Bubba for being in your wedding. Or his wedding gift to you, since he's carrying around the wine that YOU'RE going to be drinking.

By the way, I'm following you around...


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

RubesMom said:


> Don't grooms usually give gifts to their wedding party?


Oh no. ¿i¿Don't tell me I'm spending *more* money?!?



RubesMom said:


> By the way, I'm following you around...


Heh, no problem. It seems kinda slow around here lately. Guess I can go take some more barrel pics...


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

harrise said:


> Oh no. ¿i¿Don't tell me I'm spending *more* money?!?


Yep, and it's usually something along the lines of a flask with initials engraved on it, or a money clip, so now you just have to get Bubba's initials put on the barrel, and you're good to go. 





harrise said:


> Heh, no problem. It seems kinda slow around here lately. Guess I can go take some more barrel pics...


Is there any snow around you at the moment? I'd love to see some pics of him wearing the barrel in the snow. Just a suggestion.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

We were going to go hiking one more time this year. There should be a couple of snow fields to get some sweet outdoorsy pics with the barrel. 

ETA: I'm looking forward to *not* getting the barrel question anymore.


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

harrise said:


> ETA: I'm looking forward to *not* getting the barrel question anymore.


What barrel que..... Oh! By that you must mean... "why don't you get a whiskey barrel for him?"

But the attention he gets WITH it might get old, too.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

More pictures...





































(cont.)


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

(Fin.)


----------



## RubesMom (May 1, 2007)

He's adorable! He looks awfully proud of himself with that barrel!


----------

